
Windows 7 enters its final year of free support - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/windows-7-enters-its-final-year-of-free-support/
======
DigiMortal
Hey wait my company uses Window 7!

My company moves at a snails pace, maybe this year we will even go to the
cloud! (been talk of this for years...but no action!)

